
Where Is Our “Package Manager for the Cloud?” - fouadmatin
https://segment.com/blog/where-is-our-package-manager-for-the-cloud/
======
erikb
The answer is called Helm.
[https://github.com/kubernetes/helm](https://github.com/kubernetes/helm)

PS: ? and " are on the wrong order in the headline.

~~~
ajarmst
Whether punctuation belongs inside or outside quotations is (1) different
depending on British vs American usage, (2) currently in a state of flux on
both sides of the Atlantic. Best not to correct others on that unless you're
sure you're using the same style guide.

~~~
erikb
Grammar rules are for ambiguous situations. This one is very clear. If you
compare the following there isn't much to discuss here:

A1) Where is our "[...]"? (makes sense)

A2) Where is our "[...]" (something is missing)

B1) "Package Manager for the Cloud" (makes sense)

B2) "Package Manager for the Cloud?" (What's the question?)

~~~
ajarmst
Be careful not to conflate grammar and orthography. The former is tied to the
spoken language as understood and mentally represented by native learners, the
latter is tied to convention and style guides. Grammar has nothing to do with
punctuation or any other characteristics that are purely of the written
language.

------
zzzcpan
Ok, so, the only difference between packaged and managed is that the first one
doesn't have an additional piece of software that manages running software in
a distributed environment, kind of like ops. If we isolate that piece of
software and try to come up with an architecture that provides flexibility to
manage absolutely anything - we get supervision trees. Combining that idea
with nix-like package management should bring us towards self-healing self-
managing services the article has in mind. However, it will not be a package
manager for the cloud, but a package manager for arbitrary servers in
datacenters that replaces the cloud.

------
Mic92
I hope NixOps will be in that list in future:
[https://nixos.org/nixops/](https://nixos.org/nixops/)

------
ajarmst
I'm going to say "inside a dozen or more discrete pitch decks currently
oscillating between a variety of investment sources".

------
atemerev
I wonder how DCOS is not mentioned. Its principal selling point is exactly
this.

